# is there a typical TT driver?



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all, i've been coming on here quite a while now and i'm getting familiar with a lot of names.got me thinking about the folk behind the name... i was wondering if the same type of people drive TT's...as in chavs in corsa's, business types in big mercs, gypsies in old transits..that sort of thing. what sort of person are you?.... i'll start... i'm 44 and drive a mercedes sprinter for a construction supply company.. not your typical white van man! even though it is white....how old are you and what do you do?... interesting to see if it is a general mix of folk or if a trend develops...cant see you all being van drivers... :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 68 year old VXR Corsa driver with an owned from new 2001 225 TTC & a owned from new 30 year old XR3, not your typical TT owner I bet. :lol: :lol: & probably a one off.  Beat that..
Hoggy.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

29 year old guy. I'm a store manager for Sainsburys. Also have a 3 series, and an Astra xp ( misses uses this one)


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi hoggy, what did you do for a job?...all those years ago... :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ades tt 180 said:


> hi hoggy, what did you do for a job?...all those years ago... :lol:


Hi Ades, Electricty Power Industry. CEGB & National Power. 33+ years 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a 44 years old emergency services communications engineer [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] and mobile DJ [smiley=dude.gif] driving a diesel Golf estate 95% of the time.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ades, Electricty Power Industry. CEGB & National Power. 33+ years


 thats why your such a bright spark! :lol: old jokes are the best!


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

25 [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ades tt 180 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ades, Electricty Power Industry. CEGB & National Power. 33+ years
> ...


Hi, Ades, brilliant. :lol: :lol: arcing with laughter.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

47 and I work for Fuji Film on a Bio Pham's plant as well as yellow ( owened from new ) I drive a TT qS and Golf mk4 anniversary


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi my names Damien and i'm a 37 year old alcoholic from sussex. :lol:

I have a full time job in adult entertainment, have a mullet, lustrous chest hair and a killer smile.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I have a full time job in adult entertainment


any jobs going at your place?


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Age 42 
Job self employed in Racing harness design and construction.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

23 self employed and do landscaping gardening or to make it sound posh i work in Horticulture


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

19. Motor technician


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

im 24 and an electronic technician.

heres some cars i associate with people, who agrees?;

bmw m3 - roiders
citreon saxos - chavs
toyota land cruisers - pikeys
totally standard vauxhall novas - old women
rover 75 - old men 
citreon picasso - dead inside middle aged parents
daewoo matiz - girly first car
bentley gt continental/black range rover - every single premier leauge footballer
audi a4 2.0 tdi - family man 30+
volvo 940 estate - peados
fiat multipla - blind people


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im 31, work as retail supervisor and breed royal pythons  Possibly going to start breeding dogs this year to.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> im 24 and an electronic technician.
> 
> heres some cars i associate with people, who agrees?;
> 
> ...


lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

ades tt 180 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a full time job in adult entertainment
> ...


Yeah for fluffers  :twisted:

And hoggy, you sound a lot younger, I would have said mid 20's


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

33 work in sales for the AA 
Moro blue roadster


----------



## mooney (Jan 14, 2012)

I m 26. Female. Sales & estimating manager for a manufacturing company. 
Don't own a TT yet, but looking to pick up a TTQS this weekend.

Current/previous cars of mine below. (long list for my age, but I get bored quickly!)


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Im 26.5, I manage a team of BIM / Multimedia techniciams for a global construction firm.


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

37. Co founded a web & mobile app development company here in Liverpool. I'm new to TT ownership (6 months).

I bought the car for it's design, always loved the mk1 shape.

I also run, a lot.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

33, construction project manager on large scale projects (specialising in lighting and lighting control).

My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets.

When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really.

At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles.

There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

24 , consultant/manager 
drive mk2 tt and a mk1 tt


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm 43 and currently practicing as a brain surgeon after being made redundant from my prior occupation as a rocket scientist.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

48 years young  ... Work as a print supervisor...Drive a TT225 MK1 ...have a wee yaris ...and been a biker since early youth [smiley=dude.gif] current bike suzuki bandit 1250 :lol: "feel the need for speed"" :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

j4zz_x said:


> And hoggy, you sound a lot younger, I would have said mid 20's


Hi J4zz_x, Your so kind, I may drive like one. 
I often feel like a twenty year old, but sure I would embarrass my self & say that has never happened before.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

23, business jet aircraft technician.


----------



## Starry (Jul 2, 2011)

44 Digital Project Manager in Nottingham. Also have my own web design company. You will catch me on the M42/A42 most days going from Erdington to Nottm.

Perhaps I shouldn't have used the phrase "catch me" :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

33yr old Full Time IT Manager/Part time IT Consultant/Part Time Grease Monkey/Part Time Gym'ead/Part Time Professional JD Drinker

Pleased to meet ya'll


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

29 years old, from eastern turkey, kurdish origin, Londoner since 1991, work in computer animation, (those animated direct line ads, with the phone and the mouse, mostly my work 
Into old school bobber/chopper style bikes, i have a not so cool suzuki marauder motor bike, and love the tt for the looks,

And im single, ready and willing


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

57 yr old, male, corp exec, write, play piano, sing, love dogs, live in the country, play with my TT, run long distances, married 34 years to the best woman in the world, have 2 daughters I am immensely proud of, an ongoing (thankfully) successful heart patient, drink wine, drink wine, drink wine (did I say I drank wine -- don't want to forget that), trying to live life like it's a gift . . . that may about sum it up.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> 33, construction project manager on large scale projects (specialising in lighting and lighting control).
> 
> My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Got any pics of the meat helmets? :lol:


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Vrroom said:


> have 2 daughters I am immensely proud of


Did i mention i am recently single?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

greyhound said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> > have 2 daughters I am immensely proud of
> ...


Twice now :lol:


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

greyhound said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> > have 2 daughters I am immensely proud of
> ...


I'll mention it to the single one. But otherwise, that's a market I don't meddle in!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> > Vrroom said:
> ...


Heloow green TT, whats your story?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Vrroom said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> > Vrroom said:
> ...


Haha, what are you going to say? You know this kid off the tt forum, thanks that'l work :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

aaaaaa, yea: hairdresser!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

TTQ2K2 said:


> aaaaaa, yea: hairdresser!


Ahaha- busted!


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

redsilverblue said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> > Vrroom said:
> ...


I think that was a hint? :roll:


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

30yr old male, i've been an Aircraft Technician in the RAF for the past 13 years. Been riding motorbikes for last 2 years but currently have my 1995 Fireblade on ebay (nudge nudge wink wink) so i can pay back the gf for the shiny TT she helped me buy last week :lol:


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

30, Night life regular and a beautiful women user. :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

A 45 yr old fat balding ugly burn`t clay technician :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

37 and company Director.


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

50, Operations Manager


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

yelrampfishing said:


> 50, Operations Manager


A 50 year old operations manager not far from me  Welcome fellow Norfolk TT driver.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

Based on the responses in this thread the answer is clearly a massive no!

Sorry redsilverblue, I ate the meat helmets before any photos could be taken.....


----------



## jqhn80 (May 21, 2011)

I'm a 31 year-old accountant. No vauxhall astra diesel for me!


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

20 year old, LD care coordinator.


----------



## Marc111111 (Nov 29, 2011)

44 male. Catering Manager
1999 ttc 225  owned about a month and so far had to change cambelt, 4 tyres and a rear caliper

been working on my own cars for 25 years
also have a Porsche 944S and a wife has a VW Sharan


----------



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Im 20 & a computer analyst.. Drive a 03 225 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi, 36 years old, owned from new 2000 TTC and a owned from new Audi A4 Avant and an A2 1.4 16v Style Opensky (wife).
I am married with two daughters (3 and 7 years old) and I own a synthetic grass manufacturing company for landscaping and sports fields.

http://www.albergrass.es/en/ (Available in English)



Cheers


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> Based on the responses in this thread the answer is clearly a massive no!
> 
> Sorry redsilverblue, I ate the meat helmets before any photos could be taken.....


Im not sure about that, there seems to be quiet a few directors, coordinators, guys with big 'cahones'


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe we could go as far as saying that the majority of TT owners are professionals!


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

neilc said:


> yelrampfishing said:
> 
> 
> > 50, Operations Manager
> ...


Cheers Neil


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Adren4line said:


> Maybe we could go as far as saying that the majority of TT owners are professionals!


Except me :lol: I still live on benefits  :lol:


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

21 year old self employed Automotive Design Engineer. Currently working for Ford, soon to be moving to Jag, at which point I plan on treating myself to an Audi RS6


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

I though we was all ment to be gay hairdressers  
Im 35 and I did own a 1.2 Clio (my first car) before the TT. I also organise a VAG club. Outside the house at the moment there is...GolfVR6, VW Caddy, VW Corrado, Audi TT.....just got rid of a MK1 Polo.


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, a very wide mixture of folks.

28 (in 2 weeks :roll Buyer, for a Global I.T. Outsourcing Company.


----------



## tt-beast (Nov 9, 2011)

Im 21 years old, half turkish & half irish and drive a 225 black TT  ... I work as a local government officer and bits and bobs on the side lol


----------



## SpencerD (Oct 21, 2011)

Vehicle Dynamics - CAE Analyst
Race Engineer


----------



## meTTaleeca (Jul 15, 2011)

hi 41 years old and own a 225 audi tt 1.8 . i am a stores manager and have always loved the mk1 since they first came out .timeless design i think .


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

redsilverblue said:


> Adren4line said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we could go as far as saying that the majority of TT owners are professionals!
> ...


Ooooh one of those are you lol :roll:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

46 year old workshop manager for commercial vehicle bodybuilder.

Own 2004 225 TTC & 1971 VW beetle.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

26....................cough cough (nearly 27) Formwork and Falsework Design Engineer

Have my 03 Purple Roadster and also Purple Derv Polo as a run around


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi, 36 years old, owned from new 2000 TTC and a owned from new Audi A4 Avant and an A2 1.4 16v Style Opensky (wife).
> I am married with two daughters (3 and 7 years old) and I own a synthetic grass manufacturing company for landscaping and sports fields.
> 
> http://www.albergrass.es/en/ (Available in English)
> ...


I wonder if you know my brother. He lives in Spain and sells the stuff you manufacture. Do you know of a company called Iron Art, based near Alicante?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

When you get to the meetings you realise what a diverse bunch of people we are. And that's the joy of the TTOC - it's a shared interest that brings together people from all walks of life who perhaps would never otherwise meet. That said, I do think TT drivers are predominantly (though not exclusively) middle-aged. Though there are some youngsters knocking about in TTs it's uncommon to find owners under 30 years of age. That's naturally been because of the insurance and previously the cost of the cars, though as values drop we are seeing more youthul owners.

Has anyone confessed to actually being a hairdresser yet?

Anyway, I'm 43, owned my car for nearly 9 years and I earn my living wading through the shite of a dysfunctional society and mopping up the mess. I also do a bit of freelance writing and in my spare time scuba dive and shoot.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

51 year old male. Racing Tyre Technician for a Korean Tyre Company.

The car belongs to the better half really but she lets me drive it if I behave myself, oh and when it needs fuel! :lol:

She's a 51 year old sales assistant, she'd wanted a TT for years when we met and she realised that particular dream last year.

Other vehicles in the fleet are a Ford Mondeo Estate, (company car) and a Land Rover Defender, (toy).


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

i feel like a bit of a low life now because i seem to have the [email protected] job!... i do love driving about the country though....no day is ever the same and i get to go to some interesting places from sewerage plants to celebrities houses...and i've delivered to the new development of silverstone race track...they wouldn't let me go round the track though...probably knew i'd post the lap record for vans!


----------



## Lkyworld (Oct 24, 2011)

23.. IT engineer for DSGi


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm 46 and I make my living writing commercial computer software for the Apple Mac. I'm married with 3 kids (2 boys, 17 and 12 and a girl of 9). My wife is the hairdresser! :lol:


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

54 years young got chance to retire with a nice pension 2 years ago. Worked in the steel industry for 36 years thats enough for any one  
Now only get a job when the TT needs sorting :lol:


----------



## TT_SPeedster (Dec 30, 2011)

33 Contract Analyst Developer.
Lots of firsts recently... First post, First Daughter arrived 7 weeks ago. First Audi TT arrived 6.5 weeks ago(03 225 moro blue with 34k .. still smells new).. Nothing like a practical family car, She loves it just as much as I do.


----------



## Adren4line (Jan 16, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> i feel like a bit of a low life now because i seem to have the [email protected] job!... i do love driving about the country though....no day is ever the same and i get to go to some interesting places from sewerage plants to celebrities houses...and i've delivered to the new development of silverstone race track...they wouldn't let me go round the track though...probably knew i'd post the lap record for vans!


You are most definately not a low life.........after all you do have the greatest name in the world 8)

P.s if you hadnt guessed.......my names Ade


----------



## ColumbusTT (Dec 13, 2011)

40, Web Developer, father of 4. New to TTs, all my other cars were VW Type IIIs. Only Yank on here, it seems. My kids and wife do have pen-pals/friends in Bourne, though


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

ColumbusTT said:


> Only Yank on here, it seems.


No, there are a few of you. Vroom is one also.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

38, IT Systems Management - mostly automation for CBG, Co-operative Banking Group.

I think all the diverse responses prove the stereotypical hairdresser is not true.


----------



## ColumbusTT (Dec 13, 2011)

> Only Yank on here, it seems.





> No, there are a few of you. Vroom is one also.


Oh, yeah, I missed him...my statement should draw more of us out into the open!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

53, IT Manager, been in IT since the world was in Black & White. I really ought to get out more 
Also drive a Diesel Golf, used to drive a proper Mini Cooper and a BMW 8 Series which is where I fell in love with V's. If only I could squeeze a V12 in the TT


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

NoMark said:


> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, 36 years old, owned from new 2000 TTC and a owned from new Audi A4 Avant and an A2 1.4 16v Style Opensky (wife).
> ...


Hi NoMark,

I don't know your brother, but I am going to contact him, thank you.

Cheers


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I am 28. Live in Milton Keynes. Work for Wipac/Ultra who manafacture oem car lights for cars such as Lamborghini Reventon, Bugatti Veyron, Bentley Continental GT, Porsche Carrera GT, etc. More importantly we made the led strip DRL's for the early model Audi R8's so are responsible for the DRL trend if you like lol. Also sell aftermarket parts such as led side repeaters, HID kits, wiper plates etc.

Also own my own Ebay Business.

Drive a 2001 Plate Nimbus Grey 1.8T 225 Quattro with BMC Carbon CDA induction kit, Blueflame cat-back exhausts system, tints, 6000k xenons, smoked rear clusters, Remapped, Forged 007 recirculating dump valve


----------



## obarron (Aug 1, 2011)

23, Graphic Designer, Just bought myself a Mk1 TT. Looking forward to using the forum.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

44 female. Resouce Manager with the local ambulance service. 2 other cars in the stable, black Golf MK3.5 Cabrio and a boring '59 VW Fox that will be swapped out for something I don't need to peddle as soon as I can!

Married 20 yrs this May - no kids. Other interests cats (got 4) and needlework but mainly cars cars cars..........

I love this thread!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

26, Director of a mobile phone recycling company.

Wanted to be a hairdresser when I was younger. :lol: What better way to spend your working day than with lots of females!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So erm..... are there any hairdressers out there who own a TT?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gregstar (Sep 5, 2011)

Names Greg (Gregstar gives it away  ) 24 Self employed 3D Animation / Promotional Video Designer

Silver 225. Bought it last year. Insurance, tax and MOT ran out before xmas. Got a few faults on the car but its currently getting fixed and hopefully be back on the road by feb 

Lets get a meet on the go in Glasgow yaas XD


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

To genralize, there are alot of people in the IT trade (including myself). I bought the car when i was 27/28 and am now 30 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thats the end of my 20's

However my insurance has gone up every year (even with full no claims) i expected it to go down when i hit 30. :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

im 21 and a specialist in cleaning airconditioning systems and etraction systems, please dont talk to me about insurance as my insurance is £1800 and can get it lower [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

staners1 said:


> im 21 and a specialist in cleaning airconditioning systems and etraction systems, please dont talk to me about insurance as my insurance is £1800 and can get it lower [smiley=bigcry.gif]


  i was only paying £800 at 21


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

38, IT/Voice/Video specialist had my baby 6 years and still love her. Been the cheap/free mods for a few months to keep the passion alive an now am getting into it deaper and deeper.......

having test driven 5 series BMW's, A6's etc just cant bring myself to change......


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So erm..... are there any hairdressers out there who own a TT?????? :lol: :lol:


Ok Ok Ok I'm not a company director. I'm a bloody hairdresser alright. Happy now everyone ? :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

adam-tt said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > im 21 and a specialist in cleaning airconditioning systems and etraction systems, please dont talk to me about insurance as my insurance is £1800 and can get it lower [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


well i cant get it cheaper mate trust me i wish i could mind i have got the 225 05 plate.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

staners1 said:


> im 21 and a specialist in cleaning airconditioning systems and etraction systems, please dont talk to me about insurance as my insurance is £1800 and can get it lower [smiley=bigcry.gif]


have you got a woman on your policy? when i was 21, with just my dad on it with me, it was £1700. with my mother it was £1350


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The answer has to be no

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

i have my dad and my girlfriend mate and it drops it from a stupid ammount lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

haircut anyone ?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

kaz.... i knew I had seen you before !!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

kazinak said:
 

> haircut anyone ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Staners... Im 21 and my insurance is pretty much exactly the same... well tbh i was 20 when i actually got insured on my 225 so now im 21 im hoping on renewal day (april) it will go down quite abit. But with insurance inflation im not going to get my hopes up or it being much different.

Having a shit postcode SUCKS !!!!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad im not the only 1 urs is very similar to my tt mate


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

adam-tt said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > im 21 and a specialist in cleaning airconditioning systems and etraction systems, please dont talk to me about insurance as my insurance is £1800 and can get it lower [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Iam 30 and paying just under £800 this year, 3 years ago i paid around £450.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

u must be as gutted as me :x


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Old buggers :wink:


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

64 Plumber


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

53 Air ambulance Paramedic former Royal marine with a 55 plate Qs, that thanks to some input from Neil and James is having a Big Turbo kit fitted this week :lol:


----------



## tazzzz x (Nov 14, 2011)

24 year old senior debt advisor


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

tazzzz x said:


> 24 year old senior debt advisor


24 isn't senior! Just wait until you're my age. :lol: :lol:

OK, I'll get my coat........


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

NoMark said:


> tazzzz x said:
> 
> 
> > 24 year old senior debt advisor
> ...


do you need help putting it on :lol:


----------



## Mark1976 (Mar 2, 2011)

35 years and counting. Run my own Planning Consultancy since Sep 2011. Will be a dad in April. Lots changing but sticking with my TT for now. Even have the TT baby seat from Audi so I can keep it a little longer!!! Last car was a 1.6 Honda civic so you can imagine why I always have such a big grin when I get in my motor :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tazzzz x said:


> 24 year old senior debt advisor


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

adam-tt said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > tazzzz x said:
> ...


very kind of you "young man" :-*


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

50 ish truck driver


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm 21, had 1.1 modified citroen c2 as my first car for 3 years before buying TT.
I'm in the middle of doing a mechanics apprenticeship at Audi lol

Shhhhhhhh to the stealer comments!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

holliett said:


> I'm 21, had 1.1 modified citroen c2 as my first car for 3 years before buying TT.
> I'm in the middle of doing a mechanics apprenticeship at Audi lol
> 
> Shhhhhhhh to the stealer comments!


hows the build coming along?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> I'm 21, had 1.1 modified citroen c2 as my first car for 3 years before buying TT.
> I'm in the middle of doing a mechanics apprenticeship at Audi lol
> 
> Shhhhhhhh to the stealer comments!


well hollie you work for audi yes..........but for real answers you use the TTF LOL


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tazzzz x said:


> 24 year old senior debt advisor


senior??? oh well life as i know it is over at 47


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

adam-tt said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 21, had 1.1 modified citroen c2 as my first car for 3 years before buying TT.
> ...


Just posted a few pix onto the thread! 
Not started yet but getting there!!

Gaz........ So  hahah


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > holliett said:
> ...


cheeky bint lol............(big cudds)


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

age: 45.....occupation: bristol bad boy. 8)


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

ColumbusTT said:


> 40, Web Developer, father of 4. New to TTs, all my other cars were VW Type IIIs. Only Yank on here, it seems. My kids and wife do have pen-pals/friends in Bourne, though


Cheers Jason. I'm a yank too as NoMark pointed out. There's at least one more on the forum . . . ******* Truck in Texas. There could be more septics running stealth! TT's are better appreciated in the UK and I think the interest creates more innovation and ideas for mods . . . plus everyone on here is so helpful.


----------



## Abster (May 19, 2011)

Abi, 34 SWF  and rappildy approaching mid age  PA/Office Manager by day, drinking enthusiast by night.

I have the 1.8 Roadster and love him to bits


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Art, 30. Applications/systems engineering manager, Customer fulfillment, automation. Love water sports


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

50, Married, Accountant for Oxford Uni. Sold the Defender and bought the TT last year after wanting one for many years other vehicles at home are daughters Clio and New Cooper S, Corsa and CBR600RR Movistar.








Oh I compete with my Dogs at Agility, have a Birman kitten and 6 others, have a couple of old ponies and played Tenor Saxophone until about 18months ago.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Interesting thread this, seems a big majority of people are in IT.

I'm 20 years young, and I'm a Vehicle Sprayer.

I drive my 225 TTC (My Daily), a heavily modifed Mk4 Golf Show car, and I'm currently building a 500 BHP Cosworth powered Mk1 Escort, which needs to be finished for May.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

37, accounts team leader, TT is my only car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Interesting, so i'll sum up then..
You're all failed wannabes, driving a car that went out of date 5/6 years ago with no ambition or prospects.

A careering in hairdressing looking tempting now for those of you who can spell? :wink:

:twisted: time to hide...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Interesting, so i'll sum up then..
> You're all failed wannabes, driving a car that went out of date 5/6 years ago with no ambition or prospects.
> 
> A careering in hairdressing looking tempting now for those of you who can spell? :wink:
> ...


Could be worse. We could own mk2's...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

41, Manager in Customer Operations for one of the largest Telecommunication companies in the world


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

31, Web Designer, Video editor and snowboarder. I drive with the roof off in winter, spend to much time shifting gears with DSG, love the sound of the 3.2 v6 and have no ambition to be a hair dresser.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

33. y old lawyer :lol:

P.S.
Bald hence no hairdressers here


----------



## k10rgr (Nov 16, 2011)

43yr old. Glasgow
Production Manager in whisky industry.
Part time car detailer.
TT QS.
Last 11 cars have been BMW of various guises.
Golf GTI's before that.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

35 airline training captain, V6 TT mk1.

Oddly my aircraft type is the one in the handbook that's on the section divider page.

Cockpit picture.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

My names tom Im 22 and i have a 2006 QS and im an assistant food and beverage manager in a hotel


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Brendanb86 said:


> Could be worse. We could own mk2's...


It would be worse, in fact a disaster for the MKIIs image and also for the MKII owners who would see the resale value plummet with such clientele... :wink:

MKI - a car that can't corner and has the dynamics of a plank of wood


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be worse. We could own mk2's...
> ...


Don't be shy.


----------



## MRBTT666 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Amaranth said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Brendanb86 said:
> ...


I'm not being silly, its 100% true.
Read ANY review you'll get the same feed back. its based on the MK4 Golf platform which is widely acknowledged as the worst platform since the ark.

Even when it was launched in 99, the reviews were slating.
Here the ORIGINAL TG before they went to an entertainment program rather than a car show.

MK1 TopGear reviews
pre-launch TT 




3.2




QUOTE: - handles like a clown car!

5th Gear
Audi TT Quattro Sport v Nissan 350Z 





Enjoy it for what it is - a ground breaking design (just not awarding winning - unlike the MK2 :wink , but don't pretend its something its not.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Out the box maybe..... but with a little money spent on chassis mods you can really make a difference. The car is designed to be over safe.... there is scope to change the characteristics of the way the chassis reacts. Yes granted some cars have a head start out of the box/factory.

Damien.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Out the box maybe..... but with a little money spent on chassis mods you can really make a difference. The car is designed to be over safe.... there is scope to change the characteristics of the way the chassis reacts. Yes granted some cars have a head start out of the box/factory.
> 
> Damien.


It will be better ,but still it will worse than a real sport car

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Back on this topic again :? As Damien says you can make it better for sure. Will it ever feel like a 911 GT3 then no it wont but it can be improved vastly. And I wish people would stop comparing Mk1 and Mk2 , they are totally different cars nearly 10 years apart in tech. So why bother comparing at all ?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not being *silly*, its 100% true.


Maybe her loyalty to her car can be criticised, but at least she can read.

She said, "Don't be *shy*" (which you can see clearly within the quote in your own post, so she's not changed it), making your response wholly misplaced, inappropriate and unnecessarilly confrontational. I'd suggest before you start having a go at people you take care to actually read what they've written instead of making something up just for you to have a go at.

Perhaps an apology is due.


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Professional Hair Stylist...

I joke thats what the people at work call me.

Im 20 and a Mechanical Engineering Apprentice, I used to own a Lupo GTI so I get flack for buying 2 girls cars.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not being *silly*, its 100% true.
> ...


I'm responding to "my" comments as they are in large/bold - its called giving context.
Given i "clearly" quoted the previous post - unchanged as you rightly and justly pointed out, i think i might have managed to read it without misunderstanding. I was simply demonstrating im not trying to be shy! Also the videos are ones i posted not long back and they are genuinely worth a watch :roll:

How many L's in "unnecessarilly" or "unnecessarily"
So to surmise; I cant read, you can't write/spell :-*

On a separate, but related note, if anyone else has anymore video reviews post the links (either MK1/2) im collating them


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Double post i know....... and guess what watching the old top gear reviews has utterly depressed me again!! 

I have never bought a car because it "just looks good"....... i love to drive, love to feel the car giving you feedback.
I am about to spend a bit of money to try and get my QS to handle and feel hopefully 40% better. I love a challenge. My last car was an alfa GT absolutely stunning and with a fair bit of money spent on ARB's uprated suspension, bushes Q2 diff.... and quite frankly for a front wheel drive car was absolutely mind blowing to drive. 
I bought my QS because i believed it had potential, i knew about the slight under steer, and the woolly steering feel. And i do think on the test drive i was won over by the looks and design and quality rather than the handling, and the fact i had always loved the QS since it was released.
But after dropping my beloved GT off and driving the QS home i quickly realised the difference between them. The Alfa GT was so so rewarding to drive, the way it changed direction was surreal, the chassis danced round obstacles, the steering wheel was alive in your hands. The TT on other hand...... :? 
I am praying i can make the TT somewhat more rewarding to drive, ok its not going to feel anything like the GT, but by god i will die trying.

Its funny back in the day the TT came out, i had an ur quattro. God i loved that car. And i was always a fan of audi, my dad having audi's back in the day. One of my fav's of his was a 200 turbo. When people asked me what car i had in the early 90's and i said audi. And they looked at me..."old mans car that". That was the image of audi before the mk1 TT transformed the brand image. 
But as audi was getting popular again it was attracting a new customer with the TT, all about image. All the beemer 3 series drivers started buying TT's. Great for audi, but for me the audi brand is all about heritage, not just sitting in the latest fashion accessory!!

So the question to determine what TT owners are really like is: what made you buy your TT in the first place? 
Was it an economic decision? was it just to look good in? because it is safe? reliability? fun to drive? or always your dream car? I think that we are enthusiasts in our own way, no matter what reason we chose to buy our beloved TT mk 1.

I do find it fascinating how the the mk1 TT appeals to such a broad spectrum of people. Which is a great thing in my opinion.  Reminds me slightly of the mk1 beetle back in the 60's and 70's. "The peoples car", "The peoples sports coupe"
Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well said Damien. ' The peoples sports car '. I like that.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Even when it was launched in 99, the reviews were slating.


Can't believe I have owned three mk1 TT's and had this one nearly four years. Thank you for opening my eyes and I will sell it immediately... what was I thinking :lol:


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a 32 year old consultant to the pharmaceutical industry.

I don't actually own a MK I yet but am searching in earnest.

I'm buying one because I like them.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys lets get back to the point of this thread, I think its a cracking Idea, you should add a link to the mk2 forum so everyone can join in.

Well im a 28 year old property developer


----------



## charleyporty (Aug 11, 2011)

19year old medicine student 8)


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

neilc said:


> Well said Damien. ' The peoples sports car '. I like that.


+1


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

k10rgr said:


> Production Manager in whisky industry.


Hats off to you sir....


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

50 years old Service manager in IT The TT is the wifes car but she lets me drive it sometimes


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you dont like how it drives or what ever then dont buy 1 ? We're on here because we love the way they feel and look otherwise why would anyone keep 1 or even buy it in the first place ?

This is only my second car and being so young I don't know weather that affects it but I feel god damn lucky to have a car of this standard, quailty and looks. Don't get me wrong it's not perfect but then is any car ? If you agree with the 'slated' comments on TG then maybe you need to move on from mk1 TT.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

My full time occupation from September has been working on my MK1 TT

It is now coming back home today so I will start work again 

It is now listed on my resume - September 2010 - To date, MK1 TT modification


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> If you dont like how it drives or what ever then dont buy 1 ? We're on here because we love the way they feel and look otherwise why would anyone keep 1 or even buy it in the first place ?
> 
> This is only my second car and being so young I don't know weather that affects it but I feel god damn lucky to have a car of this standard, quailty and looks. Don't get me wrong it's not perfect but then is any car ? If you agree with the 'slated' comments on TG then maybe you need to move on from mk1 TT.


Well what you are saying is don't criticise the TT mk 1 or bog off?? I am a realist, and a petrol head, nothing wrong with a bit of objective criticism about the cars negative points. We all have different reasons for owning our Mk 1's. I love my QS and am willing to spend a bit of cash to get her to be a better drive. Just because i rant on about its basic average handling attributes does not mean i don't like my car. Keep an open mind on how people criticize. 

Remember top gear test basic cars, not a modified version. I will be honest, its really rare i have had a car that was perfect out of the box, i have always personally tailored my car to improve their chassis's etc. The only car that "at the time" i felt was driving perfection was my ur quattro. And i know your TT now is how my ur quattro felt for me back then.

One of the joys of car ownership for me is transforming an average car into something a bit special. 
The comment i think you are referring to is the "small print" crude comment about our mk 1's. I agree it came across a tad arrogant, begs the question... why does he own a mk1 then? Not for the same reasons we do i think. 

Damien.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Top Gear tests are usually naff, waste of time these days.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The comment i think you are referring to is the "small print" crude comment about our mk 1's. I agree it came across a tad arrogant, begs the question... why does he own a mk1 then? Not for the same reasons we do i think.
> 
> Damien.


You have to have balance, you go on any forum these days and its the best thing ever.
Most car owners (generic term, not TT owners specifically) are simply blinded by ownership, or feel they have to defend it to the hilt because they have one.

Reviews are funny, they are good when they share your opinion but a load of crap when its not what you want to here...
Of course, that's just my opinion having own virtually every model of TT released.


----------



## go_bust (Feb 7, 2010)

31(in 4 days), visual merchandiser and p/t hairdresser. There had to be 1 in here. Got a stunning red roadster to - ahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## TT02TOY (Oct 4, 2010)

25 own an arboricultural business for 7 years thought tt was an ok car


----------



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

22, ginger, gsoh, likes long drives to secluded carparks to flash lights at bald old men, maybe more :roll:

Ok 22, maintenance engineer (we produce packaging for food industry, gravy ect) I have a 225 coupe daily driver which might have to go as I've just bought my first house. I'd rather sell the house and keep the car I think [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Damien, for someone that visits old folks homes and juggles things..... thats deep dude...... deep


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure why but I'd not looked at this thread until today. An eclectic mix of folks here I'd say. So I'll join in the fun.

44 year old (mainframe) Software Consultant for a major US-based ISV, been in paid IT employment since 18!  Always had a soft spot for the TT, one day had the opportunity to pick one up so did it. Intended to be a short (i.e. 6-month) fling, but she got under my skin and 5 years later we're still together. She's a long way from perfect but that's part of the charm for me. Far and away the most beautiful, best made, best handling (now) and best performing car I've ever owned. Really, _really _want to be that 'old Mr. Mondo wot lives down the road, with his ancient but gorgeous TT' one day. We'll see. 

Oh, and speaking of Septics and Johannes Auslanders, I'm not originally from these Sceptred Isles. Can you guess where from my 'pic'? And the first fecker to suggest I'm a West Islander gets their head kicked in. :evil:

:lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Not sure why but I'd not looked at this thread until today. An eclectic mix of folks here I'd say. So I'll join in the fun.
> 
> 44 year old (mainframe) Software Consultant for a major US-based ISV, been in paid IT employment since 18!  Always had a soft spot for the TT, one day had the opportunity to pick one up so did it. Intended to be a short (i.e. 6-month) fling, but she got under my skin and 5 years later we're still together. She's a long way from perfect but that's part of the charm for me. Far and away the most beautiful, best made, best handling (now) and best performing car I've ever owned. Really, _really _want to be that 'old Mr. Mondo wot lives down the road, with his ancient but gorgeous TT' one day. We'll see.
> 
> ...


A happy "kiwi" possibly? :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

ChallonaTTer said:


> A happy "kiwi" possibly? :wink:


Possibly... :roll:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

27 bus driver. yes TFL's red busses. owned the 225 for the passed 5 years. great car. also own a mk2 golf with a vr6 engine converstion soon to be 500bhp+


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Not sure why but I'd not looked at this thread until today. An eclectic mix of folks here I'd say. So I'll join in the fun.
> 
> 44 year old (mainframe) Software Consultant for a major US-based ISV, been in paid IT employment since 18!  Always had a soft spot for the TT, one day had the opportunity to pick one up so did it. Intended to be a short (i.e. 6-month) fling, but she got under my skin and 5 years later we're still together. She's a long way from perfect but that's part of the charm for me. Far and away the most beautiful, best made, best handling (now) and best performing car I've ever owned. Really, _really _want to be that 'old Mr. Mondo wot lives down the road, with his ancient but gorgeous TT' one day. We'll see.
> 
> ...


New Zealand's a beautiful place . . . but that's only a guess.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Vrroom said:


> New Zealand's a beautiful place . . . but that's only a guess.


It is, mate. I don't get back often enough. But I'm a naturalised (neutralised?) Brit now and think I'm here to stay. Just as well; can you imagine the costs and NZ import duty on shipping a full Pipewerx zorst all that way?


----------



## MikeyMorty (May 4, 2011)

22 year old graphic designer, thankfully after a year of driving my tt the insurance is at last low enough for me to afford modifications


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Just-gone-22 year old IT Tech in a secondary school. Getting my first TT in April  £920 fully comp insurance for a 225 which I didn't think was bad at all to say I passed my test Jan 2011. Toying with the idea of getting a 3.2 but not sure if it's worth the extra insurance & petrol :? I just love that damn front valance!!


----------



## SilverFoxTT (Nov 11, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand's a beautiful place . . . but that's only a guess.
> ...


Don't joke Mondo, that's the boat I'm sitting in! Shipping anything half a world away is spendy, I found that out with my old Volkswagen's. I look on the bright side. Tons of sunshine, beautiful scenic drives and cheap insurance sort of makes up for very expensive cars and parts. Oh, and out here the TT is still exclusive being quite uncommon (I'm the only TTOC member in NZ me thinks). 
Anywho, 39 Head of Technology from Raumati Beach, Wellington. 2002 225hp Quattro roadster with too many mods to mention. Love it to bits (it's in bits at the moment) and nicer to drive on my 50km drive to work than the '64 resto cal beetle it replaced last year.

Edited for spelling mistake. I hate predictive iPhone txt. And it's spelt TEXT not TXT !!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

SilverFoxTT said:


> ...Head of Technology from Raumati Beach, Wellington...50km drive to work...


Hmmm... Head of IT, eh? 50ks from Paraparam', eh? How is 'Absolutely Positively...' these days? Might have to send you a PM when I get sick of the M25 slog. :wink:

If you need a UK address for buying anything here let me know. I might be able to ship it home cheaper than wherever you're buying from can.  Or at all; some places won't post overseas. :?

Hurricaaaaaanes!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I doubt I'm the 'typical TT driver'...

33 years old and drive a BMW 530d M Sport during the week and a BMW 330i M Sport coupe on the weekends. I've only driven my TT twice  I will drive it again when it's finished!


----------



## sploits (Feb 8, 2010)

30 years old assistant quantity surveyor for a construction company. Also a resident DJ in my town (Whitehaven).

I have a 180 TT silver & a Quattro Sport in Avus Silver. Both cars used daily


----------



## SilverFoxTT (Nov 11, 2011)

Mondo said:


> ... How is 'Absolutely Positively...' these days? Might have to send you a PM when I get sick of the M25 slog. :wink:


Absolutely windy! :evil: Fortunately I work over the hill in the Hutt.



Mondo said:


> Hurricaaaaaanes!


Never did 'get' rugby - and I chose to move to NZ !!!!!!!!! (from the UK)

Thanks for the offer re: parts ordering. I might have to take you up on that, the list is likely a long one! Look out for my MANY questions begging for help.....


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

Greetings from Dubai!

45 years old Dane, Aircraft Engineer, presently works as a Technical Instructor for Emirates on the Airbus A380. The _*TT*_ is my daily drive and my other (expensive) hobby is a 1969 Fiat 500 (see picture).

Had the _*TT*_ for 3 years now and think I will keep it forever (together with the Cinque) 

Thanks!
johnny b


----------



## Avus_TT (May 10, 2011)

25 Years old - Royal Mail manager..


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Mondo said:


> Not sure why but I'd not looked at this thread until today. An eclectic mix of folks here I'd say. So I'll join in the fun.
> 
> 44 year old (mainframe) Software Consultant for a major US-based ISV, been in paid IT employment since 18!  Always had a soft spot for the TT, one day had the opportunity to pick one up so did it. Intended to be a short (i.e. 6-month) fling, but she got under my skin and 5 years later we're still together. She's a long way from perfect but that's part of the charm for me. Far and away the most beautiful, best made, best handling (now) and best performing car I've ever owned. Really, _really _want to be that 'old Mr. Mondo wot lives down the road, with his ancient but gorgeous TT' one day. We'll see.
> 
> ...


 From Alice springs??????????? [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

22 years old,security technician,tt is my weekend car and citroen berlingo is my daily 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

merlin c said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > ...And the first fecker to suggest I'm a West Islander gets their head kicked in. :evil:
> ...


[smiley=behead.gif]

:lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

41 Years Old, Exec in IT Industry, Married for 19 years, very understanding and beautiful wife, the TTr is a little project car with my sons (we have 3 sons - 15,13,9), all 3 boys keep us busy with Gymnastics, Table Tennis, DoE, Drum and Piano Lessons etc.. Just sold my M3 and brought a 325i as my daily runner..... In my spare time I train and compete in Triathlons - nice to meet you all


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

HI I'm 50 and an Electrical Maintenace tech


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> When you get to the meetings you realise what a diverse bunch of people we are. And that's the joy of the TTOC - it's a shared interest that brings together people from all walks of life who perhaps would never otherwise meet. That said, I do think TT drivers are predominantly (though not exclusively) middle-aged. Though there are some youngsters knocking about in TTs it's uncommon to find owners under 30 years of age. That's naturally been because of the insurance and previously the cost of the cars, though as values drop we are seeing more youthul owners.
> 
> Has anyone confessed to actually being a hairdresser yet?
> 
> Anyway, I'm 43, owned my car for nearly 9 years and I earn my living wading through the shite of a dysfunctional society and mopping up the mess. I also do a bit of freelance writing and in my spare time scuba dive and shoot.


OHHHHH yes me! 52yr old :roll: , Hairdresser, female version for 30+yrs now, but only had my TT for 3yrs and love it! Will keep as long as my slipped disc will allow me to.


----------



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

I am 21 years young 

I am currently a cleaner at a school, looking for a full time job!


----------



## sjrhclarke (Dec 18, 2011)

hi well im 48 and work in a very sucessfull F1 company in surrey, always loved the TT, had a chance to buy one and i did only had the car since december last year and like to think its a keeper.
My wife,family and friends think im going through the change who cares! :lol:


----------



## PaulMoTT (Feb 22, 2012)

23, civil engineer, only really used at the weekend as i have an 07 astra van for work.

Owned a few cars in my 6 years of driving but always loved the look of the mk1 TT and it kind of reminds me in some ways of my old VW Corrado VR6 :roll: i did love my old corrado


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Female, 21 year old working as a booking office clerk for the railway but waiting on my driving assesment date so i can start driving them 8) Single, no kids, living at home with my parents, cheap rent...more money to spend on my pride and joy


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Female, 21 year old working as a booking office clerk for the railway but waiting on my driving assesment date so i can start driving them 8) Single, no kids, living at home with my parents, cheap rent...more money to spend on my pride and joy


Will you marry me and have my children? :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fiftyish said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Female, 21 year old working as a booking office clerk for the railway but waiting on my driving assesment date so i can start driving them 8) Single, no kids, living at home with my parents, cheap rent...more money to spend on my pride and joy
> ...


Hi fiftyish, How many children do you have then.? :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

fiftyish said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Female, 21 year old working as a booking office clerk for the railway but waiting on my driving assesment date so i can start driving them 8) Single, no kids, living at home with my parents, cheap rent...more money to spend on my pride and joy
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The man has no fear.... 

Damien.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

lmao    :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Two kids. Any other takers?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Bought the TT at 30, so just inside Mark Davies' demographic profile

Happily sitting on the fence between chemical R&D and chemical engineering (very comfy fence too, I may add)

Testing gf's patience on a daily basis

Incidentallty bought it for the compromise between performance and economy - very happy with the decision, made better by a remap.


----------



## Scotty93 (Feb 26, 2013)

20 year old electrical engineer apprentice 3 years in.

Got longish hair so the boys like to throw the hair dresser jokes out, but its down to the fact most of them are in diesels or have less than a 100 horses.

before i had a lupo gti so bought the audi as a way of getting out of the boy racer scene.
problem is now Im to young to be in a comfy car with 260 bhp where do i go from here ??


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm 33yrs old IT manager and this is the slowest least powered car I have ever owned yet I find it impossible to part with it..... something awesome about this car but I just can't pin point it.

I get all the jip in the world for owning a TT but I don't give a sh1t


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm a 41 year old biker and never had an interest in cars until I bought my wife a 'temporary' TT whilst her A4 was in the garage. 
I got my car licence soon after and took possession.
By day I drink coffee, doing web things in a business partnership.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

TT coming soon, so i have decided im eligible to state my job aswell.

19 and Currently working on the Zurich Switchboard. [smiley=bigcry.gif] its mind numbingly boring

In the next 3 weeks i will be going part time and learning to refurbish alloy wheels, through my Dad's mate and then set up my own business doing it.(yes discounts for TT owners on TTF),

Nic


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

46 year old legal advisor by day and WoW addict at night. Manipulated by his wife into buying a roadster and wishes he had discovered the TT before. Like many on here I love my TT and yet can not pinpoint what it exactly is that the TT has that other cars I have owned have not. In my spare time I keep tropical and marine aquariums and dabble when the mood takes me with machine embroidery, vinyl cutting, dye sublimation and t-shirt printing.


----------



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

25 year old Sponsored athlete & fitness model. Semi pro boxer/kickboxer - looking to go pro..

Day job as Prototype development engineer previously for McLaren supercars now for Jaguar Land Rover - Current project 2015 Range Rover Sport and 2016 Evouge


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

AaronRidley87 said:


> 25 year old Sponsored athlete & fitness model. Semi pro boxer/kickboxer - looking to go pro..
> 
> Day job as Prototype development engineer previously for McLaren supercars now for Jaguar Land Rover - Current project 2015 Range Rover Sport and 2016 Evouge


Do you mean 2016 Land Rover Evoque? or is the Evouge something different?


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

30 years old and an electrician, i wasnt into tt's as everybody says they are hairdresses cars ( as i did too ). And my wife always wanted a tt in red so i thought i would treat her, found a red 1.8 225 coupe for sale so went and got it her, on the way back from manchester i had a silly grin on my face all the way back home and instantly fell in love with the car, got home she took it for a spin got back and said to me take dont like it it scared the hell out of me i want my old car back, decided to buy her toyota back and i would have the tt. The wife bein ungreatful turned out good as i love the tt and in the middle of lots of nice mods. Thanx mrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

26 year old, IT Administrator.

Surprisingly i have had none of the TT jokes and jibs that everyone else seems to speak of lol.


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

21 year old deputy manager at aldi. Had to decide on a tt or a house deposit. Priorities sorted

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

25 year old, work as a mechanical engineer on a contract for the ministry of defence. Got the TT as it was a decent power/looking car for the money and cheaper to insure than the jap turbo cars for me


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Shootist said:


> AaronRidley87 said:
> 
> 
> > 25 year old Sponsored athlete & fitness model. Semi pro boxer/kickboxer - looking to go pro..
> ...


Brave man Richard... Correcting a guy looking to be a kickboxing Pro :lol: Smartarse 

ps Clips are in the post


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

35 year old Hairdresser lol, Not really worse, im an Estate Agent and yes when going out to value houses I get lots of comments such as " I knew you were the Agent when I looked out the window as you all drive TTs", Out of our 36 local branches Im the only one that does. Ive always been a VW man had lots of Mk1s, Mk2s and corrados, Last VW I had (still have) is a Mk4 Turbo that is chipped, Really love the feel/speed of the car but just looks a bit boring, So wanted something much the same but nicer looking and the TT is bang on.


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

23 year old office manager / finance department guy. Driving a V6 TT which I love but I will only be keeping it for about 2 years then upgrading to a nissan GTR if all goes well


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > AaronRidley87 said:
> ...


WANTS to be a pro........ I want to be a Porn star but doesn't mean I'm any good LMFAO!


----------



## Mc7donald (Jun 27, 2013)

interesting to see if it is a general mix of folk or if a trend develops...cant see you all being van drivers...


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

69 years old pensioner - bought TT in January after a long search for a low mileage 225 Coupe in Avus silver. Car had 43K on clock with one owner. Had to sell my Harley due to lack of garage space but don't regret the change. Love the TT and already started some minor mods - spacers, engine bling kit etc. but want to keep fairly standard. Looking forward to EvenTT this weekend to meet other members and view see other cars etc.


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

I bought the TT when I was 25, now 27.
I work for next (the over priced clothing retailer) in one of their warehouses. So my other daily drivers are pallet trucks, fork lifts and the like...


----------



## MalcB (Sep 10, 2012)

Been on here for a while.
Interesting read. I was wondering if I would fit as "typical TT driver" and........... there doesn't seems to be one. I havn't got one yet but am looking around.

I will be 60 shortly but am still 25 in my head  I've owned all sorts during my life, including 2 x Datsun 260Z's, a MK2 Mini Cooper, 2 x Mitsi Galant VR4's and in the last 5 years a modified Scooby and then a modified Leon Cupra (just sold) plus my longest owned car, a 1966 Mini 1275 Cooper S. Do I fit the correct profile ? :roll:

I will probably be looking at 3.2 MK2's as I love VAG V6 engines. (My son has an R32)


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

47 year old computer software engineer working for my own company since the last year or so, writing and selling apps on Apple's store.

My wife is a hairdresser and she's too scared to drive it 

Had the jibes when I was employed but everyone actually loved the car : nicest car in the car park they'd say. Not bad for a 7 year old car...

I bought it for the looks, the V6 growl and performance out of the box. The 1.8s were never an option for me.


----------



## AaronRidley87 (Jun 14, 2013)

[/quote]

Do you mean 2016 Land Rover Evoque? or is the Evouge something different?[/quote]

Brave man Richard... Correcting a guy looking to be a kickboxing Pro :lol: Smartarse 

ps Clips are in the post[/quote]

WANTS to be a pro........ I want to be a Porn star but doesn't mean I'm any good LMFAO![/quote]

LOL I'm currently Semi-pro and previous british champion.. Sponsored and paid to fight so must be pretty good :roll: Will turn pro once I win a euro title next year!

No not the Land Rover Evoque, the Range Rover Evoque - This....


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

37 year old Firefighter, my " company" drive is a Scania Fire Engine, not sure which is more fun to drive, that or the V6 but the Scania definitely does less mpg.


----------



## Roystan (May 30, 2013)

I'm 24.. only had the car approx 4 weeks.

I work for a sport nutrition company in the online digital department.

Love the TT. Probably not your average TT owner.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm 20 and I'm a chef!


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

The one above is funny! Because 
I'm 21 - senior sous chef for marco Pierre white!


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

Late 30's and I sell auto parts for a living. I have never cut or styled hair.  
Steve


----------



## Matt225FFA (May 7, 2013)

I have a 225 coupe in silver.
I'm 27 and am a mechanical design engineer for a poly silicon manufacturer as of 1st Aug (for solar panels) . I'm currently engineering manager for a company making nano particle deposition systems...(tomorrow's my last day there) 
I'm a petrol head and like to enjoy driving, not a boy racer and so far have owned:
Austin metro 1l (learner car-awesome) 
Austin mini 1275
BMW 316i (e36) 
Rover 620ti
Audi a4 tdi touring
Rover 620ti (yes I went back for more)
BMW 330d se touring (e46) 
TT

Obviously there's a lot of differences but on paper a 620ti is nearly as powerful but just as fast (not around corners)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

31 year old software engineer. Had the TT since I was 29.

Bought the TT as after owning two S3's I fancied a radical change so went to a Z4. Quickly realised I fookin hate convertible driving so sold it and went for the TT for some familiar feel but keeping with the sportier looking car.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

well with all the TT owners from on here that i've done new keys for i have to say you're a right random bunch! lol! :mrgreen:


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Ex Md of large engineering firm and got fed up with long hours and moaning workers so retired. Got bored after two weeks and now Associate Dean of large University Computing department.
One son who's bone idle, too many bills, one moaning wife and I can confirm when you get to 55 it takes all night to do what you used to do all night! :lol: :lol:


----------



## T-T (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 29, have a degree in physics and currently work for a large pharmaceutical company as a senior technician


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm 61 

I more or less retired at 45, after having spent much of the previous 20 years mistakenly telling people that computers would not only make their jobs easier, but would probably lead them to working less hours for the same money! [smiley=computer.gif]

I know, I know, it was in the time when almost everybody could find a full-time job, before the Wicked Witch took power... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Ey up,
Kev
42
Married to Our Peg(retired)
Three kids
Drayman for Probably The Best Beer Delivery Company
TT 240 qS, Honda VTR SP1, Zafira Design (The old girl uses this.) 
Company motors; Monday- 38 ton MAN wagon and drag, rest of week 25 ton MAN urban artic'.


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm 33, media degree, working for rockstar North in Leith.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

62,, preparing for the revolution


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

23
TT 225
Advisor for companies house 
If all goes well ill be in the navy soon.


----------



## dermk4 (Feb 7, 2011)

35, married, lives in Hong Kong, have a commercial role in an aircraft engineering company. Jumped onto the TT bandwagon for only 3 months, but had been a VAG nut since some 15 years ago.


----------



## GIB984 (Sep 21, 2013)

51 and been running a local community charity for the past 30 years. Got my first TT in 2001 and just got it back - it's been in the family (brother, wife, mom) since new. Still love it and couldn't bear to let it go....


----------



## Ruscle (Aug 20, 2013)

24 , I.T Technician for 6 years and enjoying every minute 
Got my TT a few months back love it.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

41 year old married biker and pro coffee drinker with a degree in Information Engineering from 1993.


----------



## NJW (Apr 27, 2013)

25 and im a paediatric A&E nurse (or murse-male nurse) and drive my TT 100% of the time


----------



## Phil MC (Jul 3, 2009)

40yr old Licensed aircraft engineer. Been toying with the idea of modding up a TTC225 to around the 300bhp mark for a while.
Researching to find a definitive list of parts required tbh.

Had several impreza sti and A4 v6 Quattro previously. Currently have a modded/remapped Subaru Forester diesel as a daily runner  .


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm a gay hairdresser who brought the car for its looks, it a 150bhp auto model, only mods i've done is spray it pink, had the seats retrimed in pink and had a sticker of louie spence stuck on the bonnet, i also do manicures if anyone is intrested


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> i'm a gay hairdresser ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tautology_(grammar)

Nice, BTW. Can I book in for next Tuesday? :-*


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

spaceplace said:


> i'm a gay hairdresser who brought the car for its looks, it a 150bhp auto model, only mods i've done is spray it pink, had the seats retrimed in pink and had a sticker of louie spence stuck on the bonnet, i also do manicures if anyone is intrested


you need this then


----------



## Lizbhappy (Aug 6, 2013)

34 year old self employed hypnotherapist - I also drive an Audi A3


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

28 - QS - Salesman for shipping company. Moving personal effects and vehicles around the world.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

53 Offshore oil worker, Production Supervisor.
When at home I help out as a Heavy Plant engineer for my friend hire firm.

Past cars

Started with a VW Beetle or 2, Beach buggy (great fun but f-in cold in winter.
Since then lots of things from a Matra Begheera
Lots of things I have missed.
3 or 4 Landcrusers VX 4.2
Land Rover Defender which was totaly rebuilt by my self from ground up.

Still drive the Defender daily and TT for when I am more clean.


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

23 year old from Toronto Canada, owned mostly all Hondas before (Prelude, prelude SH, Integra GSR etc...) was a tire technician, then a cook and a english style fish and chips now a car salesman on new and used cars (GM)


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

31 male Psychologist


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

fishchicken said:


> 31 male Psychologist


Do you not psychoanalyse females, then? :roll:


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

21 years old 
3.2 mk2 TT
I.T technician moving to a managerial role in March 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

24 - mobile barber to the "celebs" of swansea


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Mondo said:


> fishchicken said:
> 
> 
> > 31 male Psychologist
> ...


 

I leave the psychoanalysis to early 20th century Austrians


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

24 IT computer spanner man TT V6 because the 1.8 just wont do :lol:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

zakkiaz said:


> OHHHHH yes me! 52yr old :roll: , Hairdresser, female version for 30+yrs now, but only had my TT for 3yrs and love it! Will keep as long as my slipped disc will allow me to.


Are them thar dogs in your avatar Dobes, I LOVE Dobes, probably even more than my TTR, they're the best breed of dog in the world!

Anyway I'm 53 and I attempt, 5 days a week, to make my fortune from trading currencies whilst staring at charts, probably one of the most frustrating professions in the world :x


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

...Yep, most probably skint. You're either repairing it, improving it or tarting it up. In all the years I've driven (35 so far) no other car has drawn me into spending so much money on something that isn't broke.


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

Odd, my fork-out experience is almost exactly the opposite... :?


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

jedflorex said:


> Odd, my fork-out experience is almost exactly the opposite... :?


I have to say I can't resist tinkering - probably a throwback to my two wheeled days - when the first thing I did when I bought a bike was swap out various bits and pieces mainly just to make it a bit different. Never had the urge with any other car but since owning a TT I seem to be constantly looking to add or change something.


----------



## rustyday (Jan 22, 2014)

58 year old underground mining electrician.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

A hairdresser


----------



## JoTT (Oct 7, 2013)

Female, 39, NO I won't really be 40 in March shhhh lol
And I'm a sandwich van driver, drive to industrial estates and sell my sarnies in my lovely red Isuzu jiffy van :lol: :lol:


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Male 27 furniture manufacturing  lol just been reading this thread such a huge mix of different people... Think that just says a lot about the beautiful TT


----------



## shaunhall (Aug 26, 2013)

54 years old. Cabinet maker/joiner. At the moment driving a van ,delivering medicines to the public, for a large pharmaceutical co. Last car was a Subaru Impreza WRX. Had loads of Minis ( the proper ones, not the pretend BMW's) which is where I got the tuning bug - thanks to David Vizard, B.L tuning guru.


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I am a specialist camel trainer, my current project is teaching camels to plant carrots whilst wearing shoes that are slightly too small for them......

It's quite a niche skill but there is a strong market in Texas.


----------



## Trimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

34
225 roadster
Cisco IPT engineer
pharmaceutical business at night


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

35
Noise control engineer (work).
Full time twat outside of work


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

SO they may not be a Typical TT driver, but i'd say one thing that binds us is that just like the TT we want to be a little bit more original, and dare i say different


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

45 year old
Cabinet maker currently running my own Veneering company circa 10 years
Many many performance cars over the years, now only have Audi's as I love em......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

34 years old
Information Systems project leader / business analyst / bundle project manager in aeronautics (previously banking) and whatever the customer wants me to do...  
A wife, a little boy 1 year old, in a Recaro seat at the rear of my TT 3.2 DSG, and an english cocker.


----------



## Satzumas (Jun 25, 2010)

41 years young,
works with procurement and purchasing.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

As near as dam it 43 years old
Cctv / alarm engineer 
Bought for wife to get to work and for me to clean & mod


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Reading all of these posts it seems that the typical TT drivers are:

People who expect quality and speed and love their cars enough to put up with what they dish out as when they are running good, they are running GOOD and the feeling they give us when we put our foot down is worth it all !!


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

can't believe i was 29 years old when i wrote here, 4 odd years have gone by so quick, sorry to get all nostalgic, but on a happier note, since then I've only Gone and won an Emmy, thank you thank you very much


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

55 year old nobody doing whatever I can. On the plus side, I drive a Mk1 TT Roadster- which makes me feel- fabulous.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> As near as dam it 43 years old
> Cctv / alarm engineer
> Bought for wife to get to work and for me to clean & mod


Same job, security engineer

46 yr old, van on weekdays TT for the weekend


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Soon to be 35, and I'm in accounts, paying the subcontractors for a large construction company.


----------



## knibbs32 (Jan 15, 2012)

41 yr old wind turbine service technician
I drive a isuzu dmax by day and the tt at weekends. 
I'm currently on my second tt I just can't get enough of that sexy rear


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Thought I would update my 2012 entry, now 71 years old with all owned from new 82 XR3, 2001 TT 225 & 2013 Nurburg VXR.
Luv them all, but TT still my favourite. Not a typical TT driver I bet.  
Hoggy.


----------



## sgh (Dec 5, 2014)

44 & Systems Accountant. Passed my test in March this year & am coming from an 09 SLK


----------



## brads st (Nov 28, 2014)

20 Accountant


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Mark Davies said:


> When you get to the meetings you realise what a diverse bunch of people we are. And that's the joy of the TTOC - it's a shared interest that brings together people from all walks of life who perhaps would never otherwise meet. That said, I do think TT drivers are predominantly (though not exclusively) middle-aged. Though there are some youngsters knocking about in TTs it's uncommon to find owners under 30 years of age. That's naturally been because of the insurance and previously the cost of the cars, though as values drop we are seeing more youthul owners.
> 
> Has anyone confessed to actually being a hairdresser yet?
> 
> Anyway, I'm 43, owned my car for nearly 9 years and I earn my living wading through the shite of a dysfunctional society and mopping up the mess. I also do a bit of freelance writing and in my spare time scuba dive and shoot.


I'm 22 and work in the NHS as a radiographer. I have loved anything functional with an engine since I could walk. I drove tractors with my uncles since 2. I had to have a beautiful car which could also talk the talk as they say. So I bought a 2005 MK1 TT as my first car! I smile everytime I get in It's the best part of the day and I drive it as my daily obviously. I had to have something like this regardless of the insurance cost. Rather pay high insurance and not go on holiday this year.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

40 year old software developer with 3 kids and 2 dogs, ohhh and a wife too 

Had 4 TTs in the last 2 years, currently got 2 (ABT widebody and a modded 225) on the drive along with a pimped T5 transporter (to carry kids, mountain bikes and skis) and a Passat Estate Car (my daily), much to the other half's annoyance. Just sold my 450bhp Scooby STI to fund the current TTs.

Had everything from boosted Escort Cosworth, Skylines, Scooby, Renault 5 turbo, XR3s etc as well as a barrage of shitty estate cars and people carriers when the kids were younger. Currently I think the car count is over 40 plus about a dozen motocross bikes and race quads, and a sports bike, basically if its got an engine I'm into it... Wife thought I had grown out of this but it's come back with vengeance


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

30, work in aerospace and defence in commercial. Always wanted a Mk1 - no idea why I waited so long. Also, I've never spent this much on "bits" in such a short period of time... Fun though.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

53, IT teacher. I've owned over 50 cars in my time, and very much a classic car fan (currently 6 Minis in my garage/yard). Not a fan of modern cars, but the Mk1 TT is one of the few I have always loved. Finally bought one now that my kids are grown up - it's not really a car for running teenagers round in is it?


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

39 years old. I'm from Spain but I came to the UK almost 16 years ago! (Damn, time flies!)
I work as a secondary school language teacher (French and Spanish), teaching kids from year 7 to A levels. My degree has nothing to do with languages but I love my job. Amongst many other things, I like cars and I like learning new things about mechanics.


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

31 year old, work for the US federal government as a program analyst.

casual fitness trainer and car enthusiast on the side.


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm 25 and I own a cupcake shop


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Reading through this thread there doesn't seem to be a typical TT driver maybe just a few hairdressers! But one thing that does stand out is the passion TT owners have for there cars 8)

Myself I'm 49 and started up a garden maintenance business this year, currently on my 2nd TT and has always been a dream of mine to own a MK 1 after seeing it as a concept car at the London motor show. Something very special about these cars. 
In my lifetime Iv owned over 40 cars and never kept one longer than a year as I get bored very easy, sold my first TT be course of this reason and right away regretted it so within 4 months bought another even though money was tight I just had to have one, thus the reason why it's been sitting in my garage for the last 4 years  on the plus side having it sorn ment I could fully restore it and mod it. 
Many times Iv Thought about selling the TT and have even gone far as putting an ad on auto trader but no sooner as I upload the pics for the ad I change my mind :roll: 
Out of all the cars Iv owned the TT has been the only car that I can't help looking back at when walking away and making me smile 

Paul


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hoggy you just beat me age wise as I'm only 70 (71 in Feb next year). Had my Avus Silver 225 Coupe for a couple of years and it's the most enjoyable car I've ever owned. Self maintenance is getting more difficult though as I usually need a few days afterwards to get all the joints moving again. Just finishing off replacing all the discs and pads so it's the knees and hips that are currently aching.


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm 20 and go to university, studying Web design and development


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 55, I attempt on a daily basis to profit from the forex and commodity markets, sometimes successfully, sometimes not. I've owned my TTR for about a year.

Over the years we've accumulated something of a mini VAG stable, we have a mk4 Golf GTTDi remapped to around 170bhp that I've owned for about 8 years and just cannot bear to part with it, our TTR and our latest addition a Skoda Yeti 2.0TDi Elegance.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

51 plate - 225 Quattro

Nearly 38,
Midget, bald former nightclub manager turned hospitality recruitment consultant.
Weeks days I'm a suit wearing, client smoozing ponce - Ironically I never drive the TT to meetings
Weekends it's hoodies and baggies. Couldn't be anymore different.

Wife drives it all the time as well and loves it.

For reference she's 33, big assested, wavy haired and is a total PBM (Posh but mucky). Works in the city, sails at the weekend and drives incredibly.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Mr Funk said:


> 51 plate - 225 Quattro
> 
> Nearly 38,
> Midget, bald former nightclub manager turned hospitality recruitment consultant.
> ...


Hahahaa


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > hi hoggy, what did you do for a job?...all those years ago... :lol:
> ...


Note: who H worked for, not what he did, I will let you all in on a little secret......He kept polishing his 'showboat' for most of that time!!! I used to help him   

ah well, back to sleep now before the ward sister bollocks me again for not resting, Just had a stent fitted today in one of my heart bypasses that was closing up, 100% successful and I feel EPIC!!!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

merlin c said:


> Just had a stent fitted today in one of my heart bypasses that was closing up, 100% successful and I feel EPIC!!!


Dedication of the year award, hope things continue to go well


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

52plate Misano red 225 coupe

26years old 
6ft 2"
On the larger side of things 
Engineer ,(now in sub sea oil and gas industry)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

merlin c said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


Hi Steve, ShowBoat "My" Unit One  those were the days.
Hope you return to full health ASAP. Best of luck for the future.
Hoggy.


----------



## marsiz202 (Oct 7, 2014)

Im 23, manager at a car dealership my daily cars a 3.2 ranger wildtrak, but being quick, easy to park and loads of fun the TT is my fave!
Mike


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

triplefan said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a stent fitted today in one of my heart bypasses that was closing up, 100% successful and I feel EPIC!!!


You've done modding your your car now your modding your body parts!  
Glad your feeling better mate.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Ades, Today Steve..Tomorrow.............. Frankenstein!!! [smiley=klingon.gif] ......hope I don't get any 'Jamman' parts  Last night in hospital now whilst they reduce the anti clotting factors to safer levels


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Steve, ShowBoat "My" Unit One  those were the days.
Hope you return to full health ASAP. Best of luck for the future.
Hoggy. [/quote]

See you after Xmas mate, down back in the Shire from 27th to 30th, put the kettle on


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve, ShowBoat "My" Unit One  those were the days.
> ...


See you after Xmas mate, back down in the Shire from 27th to 30th, put the kettle on


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

23 year old Customer Relationship manager at a Jaguar dealership. Also got an MG TF. Had a Ford Puma, Astra SRI, Seat Cordoba and a Mk3 Fiesta in the past...


----------

